# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  How to ship a large pixie frog

## revoltkid

Ok, my friend wants to ship me her pixie frog to me as a bday gift.
its not a full grown male. im thinking female. ive recieved pacman frogs and a firebelly toad in the mail, but we just need to figure out how to ship this thing lol
sorry if this is the wrong section, im a noob here
ill make a thread of pics of all my animals  :Smile: 
this is the girl im getting
oh, btw
can you all confirm that its female?

http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/o...gSpider043.flv

----------


## John Clare

Yes it's a female.  If you're shipping her I would make sure she can't move around - get a large tub with a lid and put a lot of substrate in it - so much that it will stop her jumping.  Put some holes in the lid of the tub (from the inside to the outside) and tape it shut with her inside so that it won't come off in transit.  To legally send the frog you either need a contract with UPS or Fedex, or you can send it by USPS express mail (I use this option).  If you are sending during hot weather, I suggest you get a cooling block (like people use instead of ice in coolers) and put it in the same box as the tub, but put something between them to prevent the ice block freezing the tub.  Package it all up so the contents won't move around in transit and there you go.

----------


## revoltkid

thank you!!

----------


## John Clare

Looks full size to me.

----------


## Tom

Why are the photos time stamped for 2007?

----------


## John Clare

> Why are the photos time stamped for 2007?


I would imagine that the camera's time was not set correctly.

----------


## Ebony

Hi there, I dont know much about your frog but I have shipped Bell frogs within New Zealand.  Sphagnam Moss is a great way to post them as its moist. You basically have to plant your frog in the sphagnam so that its firm enought for the Frog not to wobble around if the package is tipped upside down.  The container with air holes must be strong. You then put the lidded container containing the frog into your box but supported tightly with screwed up news paper so that the container inside the box is not slipping around. I was able to post over night,Mark you packege well and make sure your courier company know what they are transporting first. How long will it take to get to you? I hope this helps.

----------


## fnord

Would these instructions also work for a bufu?

----------


## John Clare

Yes they do.

----------


## Tom

If you can get a box that says fragile and perishable and has arrows showing which sides up. It helps make the ride less stressing.

----------

